# Anyone a Clerical Officer for An Garda Siochana?



## Suse (8 Oct 2007)

Hi, 

Is there anyone out there a clerical officer for An Garda Siochanna? Just have a few queries...............


----------



## redstar (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Anyone a Clerical Officer for An Garda Siochana????*

This thread may be of some help ...

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=64272


----------



## Suse (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Anyone a Clerical Officer for An Garda Siochana????*

Thanks for that, I've seen that tread already. I need someone who actually works in a garda station - I have a few specific questions. 

thanks again for your help !


----------



## mike murph (17 Aug 2008)

*Re: Anyone a Clerical Officer for An Garda Siochana????*

Hey,

Clerical officer for the last 4 years, temp rather than permanent, had the contract continually renewed, in my home town country Garda Station, feel free to ask any query you wish.

As a rough guide, I would recommend the job, but only once you have taken account of the following considerations:
Your job will depend on who you directly work for, i.e. in a Sergeant's office, Supt's office, etc. I've worked in a Supt's office and the 3 Supts and 3 Inspectors I've worked for in that time have been very obliging and have made the job a lot more pleasant. For the District (Supt) office specifically, the District Clerk will more than likely be a Garda but the rest of the staff are likely to be civilians (or 'civvies'). The number will depend on whether you're in a city or country station but can range from 1/2 to 5/6 i reckon, especially now that the finance portfolio has been civilianised (a job at Staff Officer level). There is a very rigid structure with regard to the channels of communication for paperwork (of which there is a lot!), i.e. writing on behalf of the Supt./Inspr. to a Chief Supt. or Sgt. but, in smaller stations, in practice there's a lot of interaction with the members who are generally nice guys and often have different personas to when they're on active duty on the beat. There can be a good team ethic but there's the possibility of individual members equally being a bit irate if they perceive that you're overstepping the mark - while civilian support staff are members of An Garda Siochana on paper and while generally the guards do accept you as clerical staff, there is still a divide between 'garda' and 'non-garda', depending on the member. Changing between Garda Stations and other depts such as CSO or HSE, etc., is dependent upon head-to-head exchanges as i understand it. There is greater scope for promotion now that there are Finance Officers (SO level) in each District Headquarters but each District has a person doing this job at the moment so it depends on them moving on/retiring, etc., staffing levels are usually static, after all, it is regarded as a job for life.  There has been an increase in EO positions around the country recently. Work breaks tend to be strictly observed (coffee at 11, lunch at 1) and the job starts at 9.15/9.30 and finishes at 5. I can't really comment on pay as I've only been temping for that period of time (long story), which is due to come to an end in about 3 weeks. Overall tho, depending on your own circumstances, ambitions and position in life, it can be a fine job in terms of workload, pension, pregnancy options, etc. The daily work can be a bit mundane (applications, paperwork, typing statements, disclosure, etc.) but there can be a bit of change when there's a high-profile investigation, etc. As I said tho, how you find the job will largely be personality-driven as to who you're working alongside and who you're working for!

If you need any further info that I haven't addressed above, just write back, cheers!


----------

